# Weekly Photo Challenge #22 for Week of 12/13/15



## wvdawg (Dec 13, 2015)

This week's theme is - sparkle - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## carver (Dec 13, 2015)

*My Sparkle*

...


----------



## j_seph (Dec 15, 2015)

*Sparkle*

Our prayer tree at Church, from the sparkles of the lights, to the sparkle of the heart formed on the cross from the lighting. Then the sparkle of Jesus word being spread...........notice the picture at top and the pair of shoes, those are from one of our young members who is on a 11 month, 11 country mission trip spreading Gods word.

Mark 11:24 Therefore I say unto you, What things soever ye desire, when ye pray, believe that ye receive them, and ye shall have them.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2015)

Great job guys 

I really thought this one would be sort of easy  boy was I wrong   Several different target lots of twisting dial and knobs and I finally got this one that I liked a lot


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 15, 2015)

Neat ideas and super shots folks!  Nice job all.


----------



## WickedKwik (Dec 15, 2015)

Just a little something I had on my phone.


----------



## K80Shooter (Dec 15, 2015)

All are very good shots!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 16, 2015)

Love the black & white treatment.  Neat perspective too!
Nicely done.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 16, 2015)

*Close up*

with a slight zoom blur thrown in for added sparkle.


----------



## carver (Dec 17, 2015)

Great shots everyone


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 19, 2015)

Here's my thought of sparkle, taken this morning from my tree stand. Nice shots everyone


----------



## K80Shooter (Dec 20, 2015)

nrh0011 said:


> Here's my thought of sparkle, taken this morning from my tree stand. Nice shots everyone



I miss those mornings, even better when there's ice covering all the branches.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 20, 2015)

Just can't beat the sparkle of an early morning sun through the deer woods!


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 20, 2015)

K80Shooter said:


> I miss those mornings, even better when there's ice covering all the branches.



I hope you are reunited with the early morning woods very soon.


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 20, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Just can't beat the sparkle of an early morning sun through the deer woods!



I know that's right!


----------



## flyfisher007 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Bullwinkles Christmas*

Haven't been on here in a while. I'm a little late


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 25, 2015)

Lots of sparkle on Bullwinkle's side of the room!


----------

